# Auditorium Upgrades



## StephIsabel (Oct 7, 2015)

I am trying to piece together a last-minute funding request for a complete overhaul of our PAC seating, floors and house lighting. It is a 300-seat house, and I hope to change all of the house lighting to LED. What is a reasonable amount of funding to ask for which won't bite me when I finally have a chance to price out the project for real? Thanks!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 7, 2015)

Do you expect the LEDs to dim smoothly to zero? If so then that has a BIG impact on your budget.


----------



## microstar (Oct 7, 2015)

sk8rsdad is correct about the dimming. We just installed 40 of the Altman Chalice fixtures with DMX. They dim very well and the easily changeable lens system is really handy for customizing the fixture in the field. The Light Source LED houselight fixture looks really nice as well.
Expect to spend at least $1200-$1300 per fixture for this kind of performance and flexibility. I think Elation makes something like this also. 
If your situation warrants, a quality LED PAR like the ETC ColorSource PAR might give you that level of quality for half the cost. Not sure how the brightness compares; the first two are 100 watt LEDs and Altman has just come out with a 150 watt version.
Allow for all the DMX infrastructure, probably a splitter, and a lot of electrician-type labor depending on what has to be done. And non-dim modules to replace the existing dimmer modules and possibly new remote houselight panels and ........ and.......!


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 7, 2015)

In our venue we opted to keep the existing incandescent system and install a parallel on/off worklight LED system using Osram Kreios FL fixtures. It's a lot less expensive to purchase and install and gets us most of the energy and maintenance savings since we only use the incandescent system for performances, and then only for 30 minutes before show, intermissions, and while the audience is leaving.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 7, 2015)

Sk8rsdad,

Ummm.... You just did a slap across the side of mine head. We've been toying with the idea of converting house lights to LED for a year now. Your point about WHEN and for how long the incandescents get used is a very, very good point.

Going to take another look at this, thanks..


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 7, 2015)

So many variables. Starting at the top of the line, the GDS house lights - no made by ETC - are fantastic for dimming, color, and glare; wireless data; and solve emergency lighting very neatly. Probably installed in the $2000-2500 per unit (I think the chalice price above is the fixture only so on that basis, list is $1700, net around $1500 I'd guess.) In quantities of 300, basic seats probably $225 -250 each (plastic pan and outer back) up to $350-400 (better fabric and wood back) up to $800-1000 (custom). That is turn key installed. Floor coverings - paint? Carpet? Vinyl? I'm a fan of marmoleum - very durable sheet product - covers a lot of flaws. So maybe $3 sq ft up to $50?

You need professional planning help.


----------



## StephIsabel (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## RickR (Oct 8, 2015)

I find architectural fixtures are more cost effective that theatrical brands. There are many out there these days in cylinder form. I've used Prescolite Megalum and Gotham Incito with DMX drivers that have great dimming. 8,000-15,000 lumens is equivalent to 500-1,000W incandescent.

Seats and flooring can be pretty straight forward, but do you need to fit some more people in? Did you know that if you go to DMX house lights you might free up dimmers for stage lighting? This project can change much of how the PAC functions and should be carefully considered. As Bill said, get some help! 10% for consulting can save far more in the long run.


----------

